Ask HN: What's the #1 place on the web you go to to learn stuff - Yahoooooooooo
======
mindcrime
OK, not enough information to give a really good answer to this question, but
if I had to single out one site I visit for "educational" content, I guess I'd
say Youtube. You could also include videolectures.net, coursera.org,
khanacademy.org, edx.org, udacity.com and probably a few others, but I find a
lot of good stuff on Youtube.

------
MikeTV
Something old: /r/TodayILearned

Something new: HN

Something coding: StackOverflow / Pluralsight

Something coo: youtube.com/SmarterEveryDay

------
moshiasri
please elaborate the question, as to what you want to learn, because "Stuff"
would some up everything there is to learn and the word in itself does not
define anything my friend???

------
slater
Google? :D

